# Hiring drivers for uber, is this so?



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi, I've recently had a few customers saying that a good suggestion would be to get a couple more vehicles and pay drivers to run Uber with those cars. Is that even possible? Has anyone else heard of other contractors hiring drivers?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I hear marijuana is legal out there. You smoking?


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I hear marijuana is legal out there. You smoking?


LOL well that went off topic extremely fast. Yes it is legal here but no I don't smoke cigarettes, nor do I smoke pot. Just because it's legal does not mean everyone here does it.  But to get back on topic, I did do a google search and I think I found the answer out anyways, it seems that you can purchase additional cars, and then hire drivers to drive them. Some places its ok for UberX, but other locations, you have to be Uber XL or higher in order to have additional drivers. Not sure if it would be worth the additional expense, but definitely something to look into at least.


----------



## Ubermartin (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes u can do that if u have a llc uber will pay u and you pay the driver


----------



## Ubermartin (Oct 5, 2015)

U need commercial insurance on all ur cars and u good


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Saw a commercial for driving for Uber on TV, surprised and two it looked like a lovely atmosphere everybody was so happy. Now back to the real world, where you going


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Tommy Tours said:


> Saw a commercial for driving for Uber on TV, surprised and two it looked like a lovely atmosphere everybody was so happy. Now back to the real world, where you going


Yeah, lets film Jamal in the backseat of my car having cold sweats and shaking like a ***** in church because he needs a fix. Taking him to his dealer. lol Remember, we are "_Everyone's Personal Driver"_

Uber is from the land of milk and honey. That stuff doesn't really happen. LOL

And to stay on topic, check out Craigslist.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Splitting 85cents 3 ways 
Sure go for it


----------



## David perez (Oct 19, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Splitting 85cents 3 ways
> Sure go for it[/QUO i kniw some one that work for some one get paid 100 a day but his boss have other contract too u cant do it just for uber


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't get it- you'd have to cover the costs of those cars and pay the drivers less than Uber does, just to break even.

Why would drivers work for you rather than just going direct with Uber?

I'm pretty sure the Uber driver has to be listed as owning or leasing the specific car being used for Uber, so this setup probably wouldn't be allowed by Uber anyway.

If you want to get vehicles and drivers, it would make more sense to start your own local taxi or delivery service and forget about Uber.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Do you really think there is a margin enough to support you, your driver, uber and the IRS from the average fare of most likely $10.00 or less and hourly gross fares of $15 or less?

It woul dbe nice to teleport people from poor parts of the world to put them to work for your fleet. But then, if teleportation was possible, who would need Uber?


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Guys, that is how UberBlack works. Companies own the cars, pay the commercial insurance and have contracts with Uber. Uber pays the companies and the companies pay the drivers. Commercial Operations, that's how it all started before X. The drivers pay the Companies $200/$300 a week - plus a percentage of the fares just to rent and drive the cars.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Guys, that is how UberBlack works. Companies own the cars, pay the commercial insurance and have contracts with Uber. Uber pays the companies and the companies pay the drivers. Commercial Operations, that's how it all started before X.


You would have to be insane to make that investment in ScreUber now.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Hiring drivers for Uber  Hiring people that can not afford a car, who do not care about your car, and can not pay lease.


----------



## KyleSA (Mar 9, 2016)

That is how most of the uber vehicles operate here in South Africa. I own 6 vehicles and have 6 drivers that drive the cars and we split everything 50/50


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Do you really think there is a margin enough to support you, your driver, uber and the IRS from the average fare of most likely $10.00 or less and hourly gross fares of $15 or less?
> ?


Maybe if you get a high enough percentage of cancelled trips it might be viable. The craziest thing about Uber is the fact that drivers can sometimes make more on a cancelled trip than on a completed one.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> Hi, I've recently had a few customers saying that a good suggestion would be to get a couple more vehicles and pay drivers to run Uber with those cars. Is that even possible? Has anyone else heard of other contractors hiring drivers?


Yes indeed my good man ! It took some fine tuning as well as some serious cost cutting.
My team of Somali refugees and i are currently living in a van down by the river. Their English is a bit sketchy but since I've gotten them library cards, they now are able to watch uber training videos at the library to hone there speaking skills.
When the rates were reduced I thought it was the end. But this was not the case. We have a number of snares at local parks and are now feasting on pigeon. (Taco Bell hot sauce ).
I love these guys, on my birthday they presented me with a hand made loin cloth that I wear when doing my laundry by the river.
Now get out there and make uncle Travis proud


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

the best way to make money on uber is if you drive your own car.
there isn't enough meat on the bone for another person to fulfill everyones finance dreams.
uber motto is to divide and conquer . 
i havent seen a single operator building an empire renting out cars to driver in uber because unlike taxicabs uber has a year limit for black cars and it is around 6 years and older vehicles are flushed out. how can you make the car last that long while putting around 40k miles a year is a miracle if it happens.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

KyleSA said:


> That is how most of the uber vehicles operate here in South Africa. I own 6 vehicles and have 6 drivers that drive the cars and we split everything 50/50


Split 50/50 ?
You mean the wildebeest


----------



## Ravi Shankar (Nov 27, 2015)

In India we have a competition to the uber in the form of local operater Ola, they both offer MBG schemes for 11 trips out of which 8 trips have to be in peak times i.e in between 8 AM to 11 AM and 5 PM to 12 Midnight. for which we get approx. 46 $. after completing our trips in one company we open the other company's App.


----------



## Jennifer G (Feb 16, 2016)

Unfortunately I don't think it'll be a good idea to run multiple cars. Fares are low enough so I wouldn't suggest cutting into their margin even more


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KyleSA said:


> That is how most of the uber vehicles operate here in South Africa. I own 6 vehicles and have 6 drivers that drive the cars and we split everything 50/50


POST # 16/KyleSA : Thanks for chiming
in. You MAY be
the First South African to Post in UPNF.
Nevertheless, welcome to the UP.Net/
Forums Community !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Yes indeed my good man ! It took some fine tuning as well as some serious cost cutting.
> My team of Somali refugees and i are currently living in a van down by the river. Their English is a bit sketchy but since I've gotten them library cards, they now are able to watch uber training videos at the library to hone there speaking skills.
> When the rates were reduced I thought it was the end. But this was not the case. We have a number of snares at local parks and are now feasting on pigeon. (Taco Bell hot sauce ).
> I love these guys, on my birthday they presented me with a hand made loin cloth that I wear when doing my laundry by the river.
> Now get out there and make uncle Travis proud


POST # 18/KingTravisHasNoClothes:
Although I DOUBT
that YOUR Satire was what Archie8616 
"had in mind"....the Result is, as the Brits
would say, "WICKED !" 
Being a Bostonian
I feel that "Wicked Funny" says it all.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

toi said:


> the best way to make money on uber is if you drive your own car.
> there isn't enough meat on the bone for another person to fulfill everyones finance dreams.
> uber motto is to divide and conquer .
> i havent seen a single operator building an empire renting out cars to driver in uber because unlike taxicabs uber has a year limit for black cars and it is around 6 years and older vehicles are flushed out. how can you make the car last that long while putting around 40k miles a year is a miracle if it happens.


POST # 19/toi : Although your Mature Nuan-
ced Reply is likely
EXACTLY what Archie8616 was looking
for, there are Many Examples of Fleet Owners
doing Exactly That....but PREDOMINANTLY in
New York City, like :
https://uberpeople.net/posts/844967

EDIT: Posted too soon! In Charlotte, NC.:
https://uberpeople.net/posts/736153


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

We run multiple cars and have drivers who we split fares with. The thing people are missing is that we a livery operator first and foremost. 90% of our business is with private clients. The other 10% is UberBlack fares. Yes, we own the cars and the associated expense, we maintain commercial insurance and we have the master Uber account (our drivers once logged in, select the vehicle they are driving for the day). Do you think we would do it if we couldnt make money at it? Just because there is a general sense of despair within much of the general UberX ranks (and for good reason), doesnt mean that the commercial scene is dead or dying. Far from it. UberBlack can still be very profitable. 

I dont understand why, if someone is driving X full time, dont they seriously consider livery as the next step or as a viable option. People tell me all the time, "I'd have to fork out $5 grand for commercial insurance or spend $60K on a new car". Rubbish. You could get into this business for a whole lot less. And as for prospective customers, well, they're in your car each and every day...


----------



## AngieKing (Jul 13, 2016)

KyleSA said:


> That is how most of the uber vehicles operate here in South Africa. I own 6 vehicles and have 6 drivers that drive the cars and we split everything 50/50


U split 50/50 the gasoline and anything that brakes in the car also?


----------

